

9 Habits You Need to Stop Now - gmays
http://www.farnamstreetblog.com/2014/06/9-habits-you-need-to-stop-now/

======
Raphmedia
"8\. Do not carry a cellphone or Crackberry 24/7"

What year are we in?!

